# Look What I Can Do



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

I can stick out my tongue and curl it:clap2:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice trick, Ginger.


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

Rosie gives it a paw up for Ginger!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

:biggrin1: too cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

:thumb::rockon:arty::clap2::first:


----------

